

OpenNews: 24 Hours to Choose Your Own Adventure. - knowtheory
http://sinker.tumblr.com/post/29130883993/opennews-24-hours-to-choose-your-own-adventure

======
dansinker
Hi there. I'm the director of the Knight-Mozilla OpenNews program. We're
looking for developers, hackers, and the like who want to spend 10 months
traveling the world and building new tools for journalism. It's an incredible
opportunity.

This link is for the final pitch, as the application window closes at midnight
Eastern tomorrow night.

Happy to answer any questions here. Also, you can jump straight to the
application if you want: <http://mozillaopennews.org/fellowships/apply.html>

